# 220 volt switch for the shop heater



## rock_breaker (Mar 9, 2022)

Got a 208 volt switch to control the  shop heater from a salvage yard yesterday. While in the area I examined  an old overhead powered lathe that I estimate to be a 16X60. Nice project for someone wanting to restore a machine.


----------

